# "Phag Rafting"



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Guess that's a new twist on butt-boating:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t47kSotkuqc


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Am I missing some obvious pun regarding your post title or commentary within the post or is it intended to be as derogatory as it sounds? Seriously, if I'm missing the wit here, educate me. I feel like in my various social circles boaters use the homophobic language. What is up with that? 

PS....that guy has a sweet pack raft boofff at 2:23.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Looks a lot cooler than all the SUP we've been seeing.


----------



## cold77 (Nov 16, 2008)

yea, full on derogatory -- but it's not me who came up with it -- it just amused some folk and I used it to, ummm, provoke.

but the guy at 2:23 is Tim Johnson a darn good hardsheller.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> yea, full on derogatory -- but it's not me who came up with it -- it just amused some folk and I used it to, ummm, provoke.


Well, as long as you didn't come up with it and are only perpetuating it, I'll take you out of the narrow little box I currently have you in, in my head. Alright, that's all the provocation you'll get outta me, you homophobe. I mean, its not really your fault your mom breast fed you until all you had to do was walk up to her and pull up her shirt. I'm sure lots of boys who were suckin off the teet before they caught the bus to seventh grade are all twisted up and insecure about their sexuality. Yup no more provocation here ;~}

I can't believe I didn't see pogies or gloves on those paddlers. Burly.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

I would love to try that some time. Where can you pick up one of those pack boats.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

That was cold....I mean cool...thanks for sharing!


----------



## chettarcheese (Oct 1, 2008)

dang, I was hoping to buy one of these, but not if every kayaker on the river is going to treat me like that. 

I love the concept of the packrafts and as a Floridian it just makes more sense. I'm glad to see people bombing sick stuff in them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pvMIXSTnNY


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Any time traveling a river, in whatever craft, is an awesome day. Not sure what sexual orientation has to do with your desire to criticize other's choice of river craft.

Sarah


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

cold77 said:


> yea, full on derogatory -- but it's not me who came up with it -- it just amused some folk and I used it to, ummm, provoke.
> 
> but the guy at 2:23 is Tim Johnson a darn good hardsheller.


I dont care who came up with it, you are the one that posted it here.


----------



## afaust (Jun 14, 2010)

That looks like a blast. I wish that I had something like that in my backyard to play in during the winter...


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

Was that guy wearing a bike helmet?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Wise Words From Brodie.*



ednaout said:


> I'll take you out of the narrow little box I currently have you in


Must... resist... "little narrow box"... retort. 

Though I agree... wtf is up with kayakers using homophobic epithets? I mean, maybe if they started having angry butt sex or riding loud motorcycles, then you might have some foundation for your bigotry laced language, but they were just paddling. My guess though, to use a very appropriate social reference: "Textbook closet case self-loather. Can't be comfortable with his own sexuality"


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

do y'all just spend the whole day looking for sand to put in your panties?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> do y'all just spend the whole day looking for sand to put in your panties?


Not the whole day.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*Hojo*



> I'll take you out of the narrow little box I currently have you in, in my head.


Ha, yea, I can see you used mad restraint on your retort.


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

Here is another use for these boats. I think they are made in CO.

Biking Alaska's Lost Coast

BTW, lose totally immature bigot language. This is a public site, not a middle school locker room.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

ednaout said:


> Ha, yea, I can see you used mad restraint on your retort.


I don't know how I could have missed that last part.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Wow*

It used to be that all rafters here were referred to as some sort of pansy, and all kayakers were mosquitoes that chased them around in the flat water for beer or food. While I understand the changing demographic of the sport and the fact that rafters now post here with greater frequency than their tougher hard shell brethren, lets not all get worked up over something this juvenile and get back to focusing on the idea that kayakers are the true pilgrims of white water and rafts are there to carry our gear and occasionally our spouses.

That ought to get things started!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Canada said:


> It used to be that all rafters here were referred to as some sort of pansy, and all kayakers were mosquitoes that chased them around in the flat water for beer or food. While I understand the changing demographic of the sport and the fact that rafters now post here with greater frequency than their tougher hard shell brethren, lets not all get worked up over something this juvenile and get back to focusing on the idea that kayakers are the true pilgrims of white water and rafts are there to carry our gear and occasionally our spouses.
> 
> That ought to get things started!!


Nice stir...


----------



## melissawd (Apr 20, 2005)

They do indeed look like burly paddlers -no pogies! WTF? Looks like a wicked cool trip...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Canada said:


> ....get back to focusing on the idea that kayakers are the true pilgrims of white water and rafts are there to carry our gear and occasionally our spouses.


Yo, Canada - its not "mosquitos," its "plastic maggots."

And I'll be glad to carry your beer any day... until I finish the last one! 

Back to the topic, the guys looked like they were getting it done on the water and having a good time. Seems like the boats would be a kick for a multi-day descent on small river and a lot easier to portage than a regular raft. Imagine getting dropped off by a bush plane with one of those and backpacker-style gear.

Now can we please get back to creekers dissin' the park and play crowd?

And by the way, like Greenwater said, the homophobia crap's soooo 8th grade...

-AH


----------

